# Shepherd dog Sarplaninac



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello,
I am a new member

I do not know if I put pictures on the right topic, if I'd asked the moderators to help me find the right topics (preferably FCI group 2, which belongs to my dog)

my dog ​​is a Sarplaninac shepherd dog and called MURGO

Am I in the right place?


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

what a beauty


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww beautiful


----------

